# Masterbuilt smoker



## bluegillman (Dec 19, 2007)

To anyone interested in a Master Built smoker.  Sams club has discontinued this item and is selling out stock.  I got the stainless model for $145.  The price varies from store to store if they have them in stock.  I went to their website and got all the store phone numbers in my area.  This was the cheepest.  Not a bad deal.

                                   Ron


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 19, 2007)

Great deal, thank's Ron.........Merry x-mas to me!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Some guys have all the luck.. I checked every store within 50 miles from me in So. Cal., and only 2 stores had them, for $299.00. Enjoy that bargain my friend, and best of Wishes for the Holidays!


----------



## mikeman (Dec 23, 2007)

are you talking about the electric or propane one?


----------



## bluegillman (Dec 23, 2007)

MikeMan -  It is the larger electric model.  It was the one that most guys recommended on the forums.
                                           Ron


----------



## irwinwd (Dec 24, 2007)

that is a great price, I paid 199 for my black one at cabelas last year


----------

